# Why don't I have that brown line on my tummy?



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

Just wondering were that brown line is on my tummy. I had it with my last pregnancy, but I don't have it this time. I'm 7-1/2 months pregnant. Could it have something to do with the fact that I breastfed until I was pregnant, and the hormones were there the whole time? I'm not even sure that makes sense. Anyone else not have the line?


----------



## frogertgrl (Nov 28, 2002)

I never got the line with my son (DS) and I wasn't breastfeeding (he's my first) so I think it just varies with women.

I kept looking and looking, though! Right up until he was born!

Never had the belly button pop out either. I was 0 for 2.


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

my line didn't come out until about 7 1/2 months, actually, but I think my body was sending all of my pigment to my nipples and areolas, which are the size of teacup saucers and brown as chocolate (TMI?) we thought they couldn't get any bigger or darker after ds #1 (who nursed until 3rd month of my preg) yet mother nature continues to surprise us. DH is like "there is no way this baby will miss THOSE" ROFLMAO


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

WIth my first, I seemed to get it earlier (at about 5-6 mo.). I'm now just 7 mo. and there is a faint, faint line, but nothing like before. My pigmentation has also just seemed to go to my breasts!









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

My midwife, has a theory: she says more people don't get the line with girls, and more do with boys. Not an exact science I know, but she says it has to do with the hormones that the baby produces, not sure if that makes sense? I had it with both boys but here I am 38 wks. preggo with a girl and no line.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Interesting, I'm having a girl!







And my 1st was a ds w/a dark line!

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

=================


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

How interesting... One girl, no line


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

I had a line for both DD and DS.....







: In fact I can still see the darn thing and DS is 3 years old - TTC#3.
Chelly
DD Kelly 11/16/88
DS Trenton 08/19/99


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

When I was pregnant w/ds, I thought I'd avoided it - but it turned out I just couldn't see it because it started below my belly button! Then I got annoyed because it was off-center.....


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

love the Line Theory, but my 1st was a girl & I had a line.

I'm 15 weeks and waiting for my line to show up again, despite the fact my boobs are already pigmented...I liked my linea negra and hope it gets colored in this time!

(Or not, 'cause I want another girl!)


----------



## LGSW (Dec 12, 2002)

I never got it with my first pregnancy (a girl) and I don't see it yet in this pregnancy (a boy). I'm 25 weeks along.

I think it's funny that some women I talk to think EVERYONE always gets this! One of my friends who is in her first pregnancy asked me, "When am I going to get my outie and my brown line?" ROFLOL

I personally do not WANT either but will of course put up with it if it happens!

lindsey


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

OK, here's a funny thing.

I didn't get a brown line on my tummy until after I delivered, and now it's still a little noticable. We'll see what happens as we go along. And my belly button didn't ever pot out either- I have a innie that's way too deep.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

This is my third pregnancy. I have a boy and a girl and a ? and no line for any of the pregnancies.

I experience pigmentation differences much in the way zombiemommie described. *L*

I get a very light, fine coat of fur on my belly. It's so blonde it's invisible unless I turn in the light ... it's sort of irridescent. While he's thankful I'm not a brunette, it does freak my husband out to see hair on my torso.


----------

